# Mistking rack setups



## Turningdoc (May 24, 2012)

For everyone with a nice rack 😲. Any advice for setting up mistking for 6 tank rack 3 top/3 bottom? Up until now, I have only used on single tanks. Specific issues: do you use a manifold? Do you use zipdrip and where? Does anyone autofeed from an RO system? Appreciate any experiences good or bad.


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

I just connect them all with the tubing in order [usually starting with top row] then bend the tubing from the last tank up top, down the the bottom tank below it.

as for the zipdrip [which you dont really need]... I do the same as it shows on Page 4


----------



## tattoomc (Aug 23, 2012)

i am a newb just set a mistking up on my first tank...i wouldnt spend the extra money of the zipdrip....i did buy the ultimate but the zipdrip valve leaked by....no worries they replaced it but still i dont think it is that great of an additon....gl with your setup...


----------



## Bisier (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi,

I strongly suggest that you either use a manifold or a bunch of ''T'' connector with a ball valve for every terrarium ( parallel hookup) , hooking the whole system in series works but it will not allow you to control (on, off) the misting of every terrarium. 

I never tried, but opening the valve half way might work for a lighter misting, did anybody ever try that ?


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Opening the ball valves 1/2 way does not mist half as much.


----------



## mllaursen (Jan 31, 2011)

I have been using a rainmaker for close to ten years and the best setup for that system I found was off a manifold as was previously mentioned. Not quite sure how that would translate to your setup but it is nice to be able to isolate each Reno. Especially if you're keeping other species that require a dryer season


----------



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

So maybe I'm doing this wrong, but I have 19 tanks I'm working with a Ultimate Value Misting System by MistKing. It does 20 nozzles total, and that's what I'm using.










You can see my reservior on the far bottom left (the clear tote). My pump sits above it. All the nozzles are in tandem. First it hit's the bottom six, then wraps around upwards to the next level of six, finally hitting the top eight nozzles, ending on the large tank on the right which has two nozzles.

It takes about 15-20 seconds for the pressure to build in the tube, before all the misters start up. The bottom ones don't start misting until there is full pressure throughout the tube. So all tanks get equal misting, except for the last one, since it has two nozzles.

Right before the first nozzle, I have a Tee that goes back to the zipdrip valve, which connects to another Tee before the pump. The zipdrip is just a solenoid valve that controls pressure. When on, the valve is closed. When off the valve is open. So when the pump is running, the valve is closed, and pressure builds in the tube. When the pump stops, the valve is open, and water in the tube can run quickly back to the reservior via gravity through both the zipdrip and the pump, also relieving pressure and preventing dripping from the nozzles. 

So far this has worked well for me. I have tried a system where nozzles were not in tandem. But when I did that, pressure did not equal out in the tube, and the last tank on the bottom level always got too much water compared to the others. I also tried a system where the pump and reservior were at the top of the rack, and misting started from the top down. However that caused gravity to just let water pour down even when the pump wasn't running. Not good.

So I recommend keeping your nozzles in tandem and going from the bottom and winding to the top. And if you can have a way to let the tube return back to the zip drip from the top, rather than terminate like mine does, then do it. Hope that helps.

Jae


----------



## wohlerswi (Nov 20, 2011)

I like the uniform look to your setup. Very nice, and nice explanation on the mistking setup. I pretty much ran mine the same as you, only I used a bucket but for space reasons I like your clear tote idea.
Will


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

For a simple rack like that, you could use an ultimate system with ZipDrip. Here's a drawing on how to connect it.


----------



## Turningdoc (May 24, 2012)

Marty, thx for the input. we met at Daytona. Going to try the solenoids you recommended for working directly from RO system. I have always wondered what is your opinion on best number of nozzles and setups for common vivs? ie 12x12,18x18 exos and zoomeds and 20 or 40 gal verts? Would love to see here and at Mistking.com.


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

There really is no one answer here. It all depends on the amount of plants that you have growing. Is only the back wall covered? Sides? What kind of plants do you have ? Are these humidity loving? Do you have ventilation in your tank? Is your tank drained? 

I like mossy green backgrounds with lots of epiphytes and leaf litter on the ground. All my tanks are drained and have active ventilation (fans). my plants are mainly high humidity loving, I have some parts of the viv that are drier and some that are wet. Every viv is unique. Nice thing with adjustable nozzles is that if you see that one plant is getting too much water, you move the nozzle to an area that can tolerate more mist. A lot of areas in my vivs thrive with just some over-spray, others thrive right under the nozzle. You need to experiment and see how plants grow in your setup.


----------

